# BobCAD CAM User Feed Back



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello Everyone, I am looking for user feed back from anyone using BobCAD software to program their cnc router. 

Thanks 

al


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

I've heard more negative things about that program (as far as ease of use) than any other program out there. I've never used it, but it wouldn't be my first, second, or third choice based on user's opinions. 

What is your budget, what will you be making, and what kind of CNC you got?


----------



## gwfewster (Dec 29, 2010)

i have & own Bob-Cad V24
the software is very good, however keep in mind it is primarily designed for metal machining, not wood
i had a tough time a first but the more u use it the more u learn
do you have CAD or CAM experience from other programs, if u don't you will find it difficult
you can download a copy for a 30 days free from BobCad
good people to deal with


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have bobcad v 23 and other then actual cad drawing it's nearly useless. You do need cad program however vectric in my opinion is the way to go. If everything goes right i'll have a new cnc in my shop in about 6 weeks and i'll be using nothing but vectric to program. I will still use my bobcad for drafting.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I have BobCAD 21, Gecko 540 and Mach 3. The best software is the one you know how to use. When I first bought BC V17 in 2005, it was the only "real" cad/cam software for under $6,000. 

BobCADs biggest negative aspect is their sales people. They will call constantly. Then you find out that the price isn't set anywhere, it is what you can haggle them on the phone for. 

BobCAD upgrades to the next version are reasonable and the video DVD will get you though most everything.

All of my CNC to date is 2-D and BC V 21 is easy to use in my opinion. I have drawn up a lot of fixtures, boxes, signs, toys... and cut with no problem.

If you are not going to design anything yourself and want to do signs, there are better software packages. If you are going to actually design something, then you need to prepare yourself for a learning curve. Don't think a normal person cannot conquer it, but it does require learning. If you were a machinist in a prior life that is a big big plus.

Aspire is a good company, but Aspire 3 is $2,000, V-Carve to do signs is $599, or if you just need 2D then they have a package for $149. Shopbot people in particular have high praise for Vectric.

Google Sketchup 8 Pro has dxf output with the pay version for $495, but no g-code generator.

Steve.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

SteveMI said:


> I have BobCAD 21, Gecko 540 and Mach 3. The best software is the one you know how to use. When I first bought BC V17 in 2005, it was the only "real" cad/cam software for under $6,000.
> 
> BobCADs biggest negative aspect is their sales people. They will call constantly. Then you find out that the price isn't set anywhere, it is what you can haggle them on the phone for.


Amen to that! I've used BobCAD on and off since 2002. The CAD part of the package is considerably more user friendly than AutoCAD 2008 (which I also use). I've always been a bit sceptical about the CAM part of it. Yes, it is configurable for CNC woodworking routers but it can take a bit of tweeking and prodding to adjust the CAM output to your own requirements from the BobCAD-supplied machine targets. I've found that the outputs for a variety of Biesse, weeke and Morbidelli machining centres all required a degree of post programming (i.e. a hand-coded VB application to post process the POST file). This is OK if you have a working knowledge of Visual Basic, but if you don't have that then it may require some manual interventions. For 1D and 1-1/2D work I've found it more than adequate, but I've only gone as far as v.21 and I've heard bad things about versions after this. I have no experience of using 3D in BobCAD, but from experimentation I'd say it has possibly major limitations

Regards

Phil


----------



## gwfewster (Dec 29, 2010)

just got back from a 3 day training seminar in Toronto on BobCad Cam V24 Pro
unbelieveable what the software can do in 2D and 3D
Our teacher was Soren Nenu (check him out on the web)
he knows the software inside and out from the first version to V24
he explains all the commands and how to use them
i highly recommend if you buy the software that u also take the training it's money well spent


----------



## gwfewster (Dec 29, 2010)

you can download the demo version for 1 month
also BobCad will create a post processor for your machine NC if you buy their software
check it out


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

If you download it make sure your spam filter is running as you will get tons of email wanting you to buy it.


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

*BobCAD CAM User Comments*

1. “We use BobCAD to design and machine guitar parts. It is especially useful for the more complex parts such as necks and bridges. We are a small shop, 2 people, and BobCAD gives us a 3rd hardworking employee – our trusty cnc machine. The training we received at the seminar in Dallas really gave us a jump start in the use of BobCAD.” -Chris Jenkins, Lame Horse Instruments, Mansfield, TX

2.“We make the best gas engines for giant same model aircraft with BobCAD, and we wouldn’t change it for anything! BobCAD allows us to create beautiful parts fast and efficiently, and their customer support is second to none. BobCAD for us has been the difference between having to contract CAM services and being able to create our parts by ourselves.” -Mateo Saraga, SE Model Products, Miami, FL

3. “I use BobCAD at my shop to make knee and hip implant tooling that doctors and surgeons use every day. From multiple part assemblies to single 3D parts, BobCAD gives me the affordable flexibility to get parts from design to cutting in no time. Whether I get a file from a customer or I draw it myself, the CAM interface makes it easy to get my tools applied, program into the machine control, and get going!” -Jim Blinkenberg, Cameron Park, CA

4. “We use BobCAD V25 on our Amada Laser. We design and nest using BobCAD to get the most out of our machine. We have also started using BobCAD on our Flow Waterjet and are having great results. BobCAD has been a great tool and the new features on V25 are working flawlessly. The best thing about BobCAD is the ability to import files from our other software and use the utilities drop down menu to connect the lines and arcs to make a complete part with ease.” -Doug Parks, N-FAB, Houston, TX

5. “I use BobCAD in my shop to create signs, letter cutouts, engravings, shelf parts, picture frame parts, decorations, really anything I or my customers can imagine. We have used V24 for a year now and we have barely tapped its capabilities. This software has made life so much easier. I have had a great time learning to use v24. I bought a 24” by 60” cnc router and the V24 software with no prior cnc or CAD/CAM experience and thanks to BobCAD, we were able to produce useable parts the first day we turned the machine on. I have never had any problems with the software other than what comes from my lack of experience. It does a lot of the work by itself. I was concerned at first with the price, but it really has paid for itself in time saved within the first year. And we are just a small business. BobCAD has definitely increased our sales and profitability. I plan to begin working with V24 to make an electric guitar. This used to seem impossible, but now it’s definitely do-able. Thanks to BobCAD V24. Soon I would like to upgrade to V25.” -Phillip Lucas, Philz Woodwerks, Phil Campbell, AL

6. “We are building a 74ft steel sailboat in our front yard and in our little home shop; we have a 5 x 9 CNC plasma/router table. We’ve used BobCAD for making multiple parts and tools, but the best project so far has been making a propeller blade pattern we used to cast our one propellers. We also cut multiple models of the hull, but now that the hull is taking shape, we are really enjoying making functional parts that are also decorative. We recently designed and cut 54 – 1/4″ steel, mermaid deck braces.” -Doug Jackson, Tulsa, OK

7. “I use BobCAD-CAM to design small engine parts for the kart racing industry. Using BobCAD makes it very easy for me to generate the machine code right from the drawing without having to use a separate software program. I find the CAD very easy to use now that I have become more familiar with it. I have also used the BobART module it to generate drawings and code from scanned items saving a lot of time by not having to actually make the drawing.” -Tim Taylor, Track Trends, New Hudson, MI

8. “BobCAD is the most useful tool in my work shop. I’m developing a stringed musical instrument business that used to wreck my hands and limit my ability to play. With BobCAM and its ease to use, I can cut parts in 15% of the time it used to take me to hand make them. I’ve used Pro E but BobCAM is far easier to use. After only 3 weeks with the great tutorials I was able to cut my first Mandolin neck. I’m now onto my own design of upright electric basses, designing the backs, tops, necks and all the other blocks to build this bass. BobCAM will definitely send me into full time building in the next few months.” -Douglas Kemp, Douglas Strings, North Ridgenille, OH

9. “Although my main use for BobCAD is hobby related, I also use it in my business. I design engrave and V-Carve plastic signs for Photo voltaic installations to indicate the presence of solar power, identify shutoff switches and maps of the installation to assist emergency responders such as firefighters to ensure all power is turned off. I have designed and machined parts for a middle school under water l robotics team, which helped them win their regional competition and place 11th in the world competition. My hobby related uses have been to design and fabricate aluminum router mounts for my home built CNC machine, machine parts for the addition of a fourth axis, fabricate wood parts for gifts such as a rotating ear ring, necklace stand and jewelry boxes, and to make several commemorative plaques out of Koa for my wife to give out at her family reunion.” -Chip Conklin, Chips Marine LLC, Kailua Kona, HI

10. “I design molds from start to finish for the integrated circuit industry. Our parts are very small so it’s an art in itself. I also make a vast type of I.C. test sockets. I like the mat. setups for the fact that I cut a vast type of materials, plastics, tool steels, etc. I’m getting really good with the BobArt PRO. It’s so cool and it shocks my friends as to how I can be so good at art. I don’t tell them how easy you all have made it. If I can, in the years to come, do nothing but art work and program from my home that is my goal with BobCAD-CAM software… So far so good. I have 4 seats of the software for myself. I am also teaching my son to program. That is a gift I can give him for his future. I can’t even tell you how much BobCAD has helped me in the shop. Thank you all, I love it.” -Steve Eckhoff, Precision Contacts, Fair Oaks, CA

11. “I use BobCAD to create one-off car and motorcycle parts on my Hurco BMC 4020. The ideas for the parts either come from existing pieces or from friends with ideas. From simple parts to complex 3d shapes, BobCAD allows me to create this in less time and effort. What an awesome product for the money. Go BobCAD team!” -Henry Kenuam, St Louis, MO

12. “We use it [BobCAD-CAM software] to design/build parts for antique cars and tractors. We also use it to develop art works and designs for an NC plasma cutter. Main use is components for marine and automotive use manufactured on our Haas Mill. We also use it to design/manufacture model R/C car and airplane components. We have used it to design and produce a Company logo on a 3 ft x 3 ft office type sign.” -Tom Weber, Toms Marine, Ft McMurray, Alberta


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

If you are interested in our Refund policy use this link: 

Refund Policy - BobCAD-CAM

We work very hard to help all of our customers and in many ways go above and beyond the call of duty. If you are having any technical support issues, we have a great support team. They can be reached at 727-489-0003


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

aldepoalo said:


> 1. “We use BobCAD to design and machine guitar parts. It is especially useful for the more complex parts such as necks and bridges. We are a small shop, 2 people, and BobCAD gives us a 3rd hardworking employee – our trusty cnc machine. The training we received at the seminar in Dallas really gave us a jump start in the use of BobCAD.” -Chris Jenkins, Lame Horse Instruments, Mansfield, TX
> 
> 2.“We make the best gas engines for giant same model aircraft with BobCAD, and we wouldn’t change it for anything! BobCAD allows us to create beautiful parts fast and efficiently, and their customer support is second to none. BobCAD for us has been the difference between having to contract CAM services and being able to create our parts by ourselves.” -Mateo Saraga, SE Model Products, Miami, FL
> 
> ...



Wow 12 people that like Bobcad


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

*Different uses*

I've had BobCAD/CAM since version 17, currently with V24. I also have Vectric Cut-2D for making text signs.

BobCAD is more for people designing items with very defined dimensions or contours and where more than one component is going to interface. The software is best if you have had experience with CAD or machining beforehand. BobCAD can be used with a plasma cutter or lathe, which are not advised with Vectric software. Creating signs with text would take 4 times longer with BobCAD than Vectic.

Vectric is very user friendly, but focused on making it possible to take artwork and create signs, table tops, medallions and the like. BobCAD probably could do that, but it is not friendly for that at all. I have not used Aspire, but from the "Gallery" section of the Vectric it doesn't show where a complex item of multiple parts are designed from it.

Both products have areas they are perfect for and other areas that they are not. I would strongly recommend anyone starting in CNC to get Vectric Cut 2D at $150 so they can create something the first day.

Steve.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have built and repaired many machines with different CNC applications. I have a CompuCarve for the learning experience. I have never paid attention to any of the programing software before but I am now studying BobCAD. So far the training manual has been very straight forward and the videos easy to watch and comprehend.

Is BobCAD for everyone? I would say no. This is software for people who have a basic understanding and have used the simple programs and want to do more. This is professional software and a good solution for business or serious home users.


----------



## tjstamp (Jun 13, 2012)

mike, you put it well. when i was working in the auto bus. as a toolmaker(now retired from chrysler) bobcad was useful. i had v-18 and now have v-25. the art side is pretty cool but as i have found out with the type of work i do, aspire and v-carve pro would have been a better way to go.it does take a little longer to get there but heck, i'm not in no hurry.i will get the other programs one day but i'll do with what i have. tom from brookln, mi. heres a few things that i do now.


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

*BobCAD BobART*

I agree with you guys, the vetric product line is focused on wood working and sign making. They have some really nice tools for model creation. Also because there software is more object based it makes it a little easier to navigate for geometry. 

With that said, if you understand how "any" program works you can you can really produce some awesome work!

Here are a few " art based " files that were done with BobCAD.


----------



## tjstamp (Jun 13, 2012)

good looking jobs al. on your build your tools sign i have been looking for that kind of bottom finish. looks great with any type of application. mike i would love to come to your outting but i now live in tenn. heck of a road trip. keep the projects coming. tom


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

To create the texture in the bottom of the build your tools sample you would use the texture feature in BobART. These are the steps I gave to that community, based on this they created their own version to win a contest. The sample above is the sample that won the contest. 



There are 3 drawing tools that you will be using.

Rectangle
Offset
Fillet

Step 1: Drawing a 8" X 4" Rectangle
Step 2: Offset Rectangle by .25"
Step 3: Offset offset by 1"
Step 4: Add Fillets of .25" for both offsets
Step 5: Offset, offsets by .125"
Step 6: Add the buildyourtools text


How to video link: Build your tools wire frame name plate - adepoalo's library


With BobART we will need to use the following features:

Create or Modify stock
Regular Emboss Add
Regular Emboss Subtract
Texture Weave
Regular Emboss Subtract

How to video link: Build your tools emboss model - adepoalo's library


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

*Image Tracing and Emboss Model design*

BobART Fish


In this example we are going to use bmp file of a fish to:

• Get the profiles of the fish to use for the embossing process
• Use the image of the fish for texture.

During the layout process we are going to use the following features:

• Load Image
• Rectangle
• Change image origin
• Line join
• Ellipse
• Spline fitted
• Deform contour
• Add new layer
• Offset
• Quick trim
• Arc sketch
• Line continuous


Getting Started:

Step1: Draw a rectangle 11” X 6”
Step2: Draw a center line
Step3: Draw an ellipse 9.95” X 5”
Step4: Load Fish BMP
Step5: Change the origin of the image to X: .95” Y: 1.25” Z: 0.0”


How to Video Link >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> BobART Fish Steps 1_5 - adepoalo's library

Now we are going to trace the body and fins of the fish:

Step6: Add a new layer and make it active
Step7: Use a fit spline to trace around the body of the fish
Step8: Add a new layer and make it active
Step9: Use fit spline & line continuous to trace around the fins of the fish



How to Video link >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> BobART Fish steps 6_9 - adepoalo's library



Now we are going to trace the gills and eye of the fish:

Step10: Create a new layer and make it active
Step11: Use the fit spline to create the gills
Step12: Use arc sketch to create the eye


How to video link >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> BobART Fish Steps10_12 - adepoalo's library


Congratulations you have completed all the wire fame layout for this part!


The steps we will be taking now is for the emboss model, we are going to use the wire frame we created to raise and lower areas of our emboss model

Step1: Create/ Modify stock X:11” Y:6”
Step2: Emboss convex ellipse subtract the ellipse
Step3: Emboss convex ellipse add the fish body
Step4: Emboss convex ellipse merge high the fins
Step5: Emboss line subtract the gills
Step6: Emboss convex art the eye


Note: If you see a red X in the BobART manager it means that you have not “regenerated” the emboss model. To do this you RT click on emboss model and LT click on regenerate


How to video link>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> BobART Fish Emboss steps1_6 - adepoalo's library


Let’s create our emboss model:

Step7: Regenerate your emboss model
Step8: Texture from Image
Step9: Create a boundary for the image texture
Step10: Smoothing


How to video link >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> BobART Fish Emboss Steps 7_10 - adepoalo's library


----------



## jsjohnst (Apr 23, 2013)

*6 months user*



aldepoalo said:


> Hello Everyone, I am looking for user feed back from anyone using BobCAD software to program their cnc router.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> al


I been using V24 now about 6 months and like it but don't understand as much as I would like to. I used CraveWright for about 3 years and liked the software just could not keep it run. I know that this software is very powerful but don't have the know how to unleash it. I wish I could use a scanner with it. You have produced a video about how it make a guitar neck. This is a waste of time for me since it goes so fast and then expect you to understand what going on. I looked into taking one of classes that go around the country but I can afford another $1000 for this equipment.

John
[email protected]


----------



## RustyCorr99 (Nov 16, 2013)

Got the BobCAM software a few weeks ago and regret ever talking to their sales department. I explained what I needed prior to purchasing, they gave me what they wanted and now I either live with it or spend even more money with them to get what I should have had. Evidently they dont like to refund either. NOT AN ETHICAL COMPANY.


----------



## Crosetti (Mar 21, 2013)

> Hello Everyone, I am looking for user feed back from anyone using BobCAD software to program their cnc router


You ask for feedback then quote old feedback omitting any negative feedback. Trying to push your product ... I get enough spam as it is. This alone makes me not want to try it.


----------



## RustyCorr99 (Nov 16, 2013)

I bought it a month ago and have been watching the training videos and running simulations while I wait for my machine to be delivered. The software appears to be very good but I had some issues with customer service. They eventually got everything resolved and I am happy so far. I am a woodworker and there is a large surface database of wood simulations which showed me that it was a good package for wood carving. The software isn't as easy to use as MS Paint, there is a learning curve but the more I watch, program and simulate, the more sense it all makes. It is much more advanced than Vectric V-Carve or Punch-ViaCAD which will pay off as you learn the ins and outs. My only con is that if you do order it, make sure you have everything you need including seat licenses. I bought BobCAM, BobArt and the app that lays out multiple parts on the stock (forgot its name) with two seats.


----------



## agfrag (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi, I just bought BobCADCAM Standard 3 Axis, and the ArtCAM plugin and got all the training videos. I had been playing with SketchUCAM, and BlenderCAM in conjunction with my Zenbot 2448 with Mach3, and the Gecko 540. 

Compared to them, BobCADCAM is a breeze. I have the misfortune as part of my day job the responsibility of "re-tuning" a certain kind of software release after release to be more user friendly, and though I do read and understand the comments vis BCC here, in my experience, it is extremely difficult to fashion a user interface that is pleasing to all!

I personally feel Bob...bleh... "BCC" is pretty darn good and the help screens are good too. I've been able to do in 5 minutes in BCC what it took me 1 week to do in BlenderCAM and the Gcode was totally clean.

Also, I contacted the online help desk yesterday and left a note... and to my surprise got a phone call about half an hour later. The rep was very explicit and friendly and took care of my question in less than a minute (I wanted to know how to get the simulation to run like a gantry vs. moving table CNC machine).

So, so far, so good. Right now I'm crafting an entire guitar body in BCC just as an exercise, and having a lot of fun learning the BCC interface. And as a side note, A buddy who owns an aerospace machine shop just purchased BCC (and didn't even bother to tell me about it! grrr!) as he is looking for an easy to use lower cost solution than his main line software (MasterCAD?) which he uses to make turbine blades and the like (I once saw a drawing on his desk with a +.0002/-0.0000 dimension called out... sheesh)...

My 2 cents!


----------



## Steve6br (Jul 1, 2015)

I have just had exactly the same experience as Rusty.... I am stuck with non functioning software costing over $3K and no refund.....

I will never go back to Bobcad.

I have a small business that undertakes CAD design work and that also makes milled prototypes and non ferrous moulds and patterns, mainly for the composites processing sector. We are not a big shop with a machine "in-house" as well as a few more locally that are "bought in" when needed. This gives us great flexibility and also gives local CNC shops that don't have sophisticated CAM an option for outsourcing programing through us if needed. 

One of the machines used is a very large Homag router. Routers are not normally our thing but the size of the bed means that smaller turbine blades and other large parts can be processed. The router has a joinery dedicated control called Woodwop that effectively allows for the user to draw their parts while the control worries about the CNC in the background., The control "front end" does not use ISO type coding but has its own instruction set so a special post is needed for CAM. Alphacam and Artcam are two offerings that have them as standard. Having this machine available, I began a search to find a suitable CAM solution but ran into difficulties as the machine would only be used intermittently so a full blown licence of Alphacam didn't make commercial sense, and neither did a "from scratch" development of a post for our NX CAM. I eventually found Bobcad / CAM and saw that they offered a post on their website. At least these guys seem to know about this control.... I tried the software and found it quite slow and limited but the router itself isn't suitable for highly complex work so the software should do a job for us..... We could also use it to program the cutting of flat sheets used in making hand patterns. 

I had several calls from the Bobcad sales department chasing the purchase and I eventually decided to buy, but on downloading the post discovered that my machine would not accept output from the post. Okay, post probably needs some tweaking. Bobcad asks for a list of all the instruction codes etc with requests for custom posts so it took some time to source the details; they are not in user manuals and Homag don't seem to publish them openly. Bobcad post team also showed me a copy of Woodwop running on a PC so from their perspective the post works okay, This is not the case on the machine control however. 

To cut a long story shorter, I asked for a refund after several months of backward and forwards as the software and post are clearly not going to do anything for me at all. The router accepts output from Alphacam, Artcam and a dedicated stair manufacturing package without issue. Bobcad are talking the stance that because the post works at their end it must be functioning okay and have refused a refund. In the meantime, they have also taken the "standard" Homag post off the website - I was told that the move was due to clients expecting it to be a standard post when it was far from it. I can currently facemill a flat surface, do some roughing (dependant on geometry, often this just throws up output errors) and perform simple profiling operations that I would not need CAM for. Most of the Bobcad machining 3D strategies don't work through the post, so I bought the "pro" licence without being told that the extra "HSM" type functions would not work through my machine post! 

A part of me sympathises as I know these controls are complex, but there was no indication of limited functionality on the website or during the purchase process,. Bobcad have also indicated that they recognise they were wrong by taking the Homag post off the website, but are hiding behind their "terms and conditions" document rather than accepting that their sales force were either inadequately trained or I was mis-sold the product through poor information on the website. I have worked with the software to try and get a resolution (as had the folks at Bobcad) and expected some degree of an honourable settlement. On the contrary, the company are indicating that they are blame free with no guarantees being implied so I am left with around $3K of "shelf ware" (2 milling pro licences plus nesting and simulation). I had indicated at purchase that the software was to be used for the Homag machine only and received no warnings.

Lesson 1. We all know that deals can go wrong - that's life. What matters with a supplier is that they take joint responsibility for problems if some of the problem lays with them. This has not been the case with Bobcad, in my opinion They have tried to get the post working but we have some 6 hours time difference and despite being offered a custom post, I have low confidence now that this option will offer a solution. More likely I will be asked for more $ and then get told that the new post works at Bobcad HQ so I should be happy regardless even if it fails to function at my end. 
Lesson 2, I should have bitten the bullet and gone for the NX post or a proven package such as Alphacam Router, I have worked with both Vero and Siemens in the past and both parties have always stuck with issues until all are happy. A package that is cheaper than the post alone for a "high end" CAM package isn't necessarily a good deal.....

Lesson 3, I am sure that the "standard posts" supplied with Bobcad are fine and they can be more easily sorted or adjusted anyway, but consider the choice of software vendor from the viewpoint of how they help you when things get sticky. Failure to add new features etc is frustrating when paying subscriptions but this has been my single worst experience to date when dealing with a CAD or CAM vendor.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

did you pay with a credit card you may be able to get the credit card company to get your money back


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

Steve, I see you posting your experience on more than a few boards at this time. Like this one Rant Bobcad issues

I want to help you.... I have checked in with our technical team and from what they tell me, the software does post useable code for your wood *** controller. 

Can you confirm this? 

From what I understand the issue is the posting time. Because the post processors uses a script to format the code correctly, that script is making the post processing time longer that what it normally would be for ISO code. 

What I am being told is to decrease the posting time, we would need to write an new script. As you know scripted posts come at a cost, and from what I understand you were offered a discount for that service.


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

Steve, 

I want to help you.


----------



## ljbuller (Oct 19, 2010)

I tried Bob CAD v20 and earlier. Several things simply did not work as the training and help videos stated. When I called, they wanted to sell me support packages. It seems that they do not do any updates to fix bugs. You have to buy the next version and deal with incessant sales phone calls to get a version that fixes a bug. I have totally given up on Bob CAD.

I use CAM for mechanical parts, not art. I have found Sharp CAM reasonably easy to use and the support is phenomenal. Most of my parts are 2 1/2D and I hand code most of them.


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello ljbuller, 

I am sorry that you had a bad experience with the software so many years ago. I can tell you many things have changed in the last 10 years with the BobCAD software. It sounds like sharp CAM is working well for you, so that's good to hear. 

To learn more about the current software and what it's capable of check out our news page. 

CAD/CAM News | What's New with CAD/CAM in Manufacturing? | BobCAD-CAM


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

aldepoalo said:


> Steve, I see you posting your experience on more than a few boards at this time. Like this one Rant Bobcad issues
> 
> I want to help you.... I have checked in with our technical team and from what they tell me, the software does post useable code for your wood *** controller.
> 
> ...


If it doesn't do what he needs why don't you just refund his money. My machine can sort of run straight G code but thaat is not the native code for it and some features won't work so I guess you could say that just because it runs G code than it is good.


----------



## Eldon Triggs (Feb 29, 2012)

I used it for a while for a Isel Stepper DaVinci. Worked great for the 2D rocket parts we made. I am now at a different university with newer equipment, but I certainly would use it with the Isel machine in a heartbeat!


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

fixtureman, 

I do not work is the refund department, for more information about BobCAD's policy on refunds you can use this link. BobCAD-CAM | Refund Policy | CAD / CAM Software | CNC | BobCAD-CAM . 

BobCAD CAM software works with all kinds of machines both standard and non standard G-code. It really comes down to the post processor and the format of code. 

For more information about our post processors and scripting service you can use this link: CNC Machine Post Processors | CAD/CAM Software | BobCAD-CAM | BobCAD-CAM


BobCAD does have directly contact with wood *** ( any many other controller and machine mfg's) and even the wood *** controller software for testing here in our office. From what I understand the post we've provide to Steve produces working code. Code we've tested on the wood *** control software here in our office. 

Post processors are a process of trouble shooting to get them dialed in. Each machine is different even with the same controller on it. It depends on version and options that effect how long a post takes to get up and running. Our technical team are really good at getting post up and running, it's just sometime it takes a little longer depending on the controller and code we are working with. 

In this case we are in FLA and Steve is in Ireland (I think). So the time delay has effected the efficiency of getting the post dialed in. 

The bottom line is I want to help Steve get up and running. We care about our clients and their success. I am sure we will come to a solution with Steve. 

If you've had issues with BobCAD yourself please feel free to contact me directly for help!


----------



## Steve6br (Jul 1, 2015)

Al,

I just saw your posts - sorry for the delay in my response. 

The issue I have had is not really the speed of the processing. I don't feel that I can make any comment on speed as that is down to my machine control rather than all being down to Bobcad. my issue is that I installed a PC copy of Woodwop as you have in the post department and then tried to run toolpaths from Bobcad through it to just get lots of errors and non working code. It came down to your technicians saying one thing and me saying another. The various forum posts came from my frustration in getting my points across and then being refused a refund when I can demonstrate a non working post. 

In the end, I sent a Bobcad file (one of several) to one of your staff members that showed the problem. In this case, the Woodwop post did not output all the toolpaths so I sent a screen capture of the Bobcad toolpaths that were correct and then the posted woodwop toolpaths and it is clear that something is very different. 

In addition, I also discovered a case sensitivity issue with the machine version of Woodwop that does not exist on the PC version. Manually over writing some data in upper case clears the errors in some of the geometry. 

I have recently been contacted by Bobcad to say that they are looking at the post again. The best outcome for me is a working system, but I am also in business and I think that sometimes in cases like mine, sticking to the letter of the refund policy makes no sense at all. We will all have spent a load of time and money on this issue up until now and in the case of a customer trying to give the software and BOBcad every chance, 45 days can soon be lost. I must admit that I expected a more "commercial" response rather than a rigid enforcement of the 45 days, so just kept trying until I got to a point where there appeared to be stalemate and therefore grounds for refund application. Actually, the refusal just made my even more determined!

For anyone reading this post, the woodwop post is complex, with the system using a series of unfamiliar "non iso" instructions. My comments really all come down to me having a non working system (not the end of the world if a refund was offered) but then being left with "shelfware" because Bobcad reckon all is okay. More of a case of how Bobcad dealt with the issue than anything else..... A revised post is currently being produced so I am hoping it will solve the issues for all.


----------

